
Two periodic functions such that their sum is the identity function - 200px
https://groups.google.com/d/msg/projectfermat/WNOVWmCj-gg/lz3ZyyjNFAAJ
======
mathblocks
How is the set of real numbers seen as a vector space over the set of rational
numbers.

If I take a real number like 2 it just looks like 2. I don't see it as a
vector. Is 2 a vector? How?

